# jalapeno popper dip



## neldarez

Jalapeño Popper Dip ~ everyone will ask for your recipe!

6-8 slices of bacon, diced and cooked crispy
2 8-oz packages of cream cheese, soft
1 cup of mayonnaise
4-6 jalapeno's, chopped and deseeded. The seeds will make it fiery hot.
1 cup of cheddar cheese, shredded
1/2 cup of mozzarella cheese, shredded
1/4 cup diced green onion

Topping:

1 cup of crushed crackers ( I used Ritz)
1/2 cup parmesan cheese
1/2 stick of butter, melted


Preheat oven to 350.

Combine all of the ingredients into a medium bowl. Stir well.

Transfer to an oven proof dish. The size of the dish depends on how thick the dip is. The thicker the dip the longer it may need to warm up. I used this stoneware dish that is round and measures 12 inches across. My dip is usually about an inch thick.



Combine the topping ingredients and sprinkle all over the top of the dip.

Bake the dip for 20-30 minutes or until bubbly.
I saw this on fb and thought it looked good, I've never tried it...


----------



## Prepper69

This sounds freaking awesome...I will have to try it!!


----------



## NaeKid

When serving, do you keep the dip warm and what would you put on the tray around the dip? Vegitables like carrot and celery or things like crackers, corn-chips?

I will have to try this - it looks good!


----------



## merks

I have made this and it's very good, we kept it warm and served with tortilla chips.


----------



## RevWC

Sounds Great!! Thanks for the recipe! :beercheer:


----------

